# Need help indentifying these cichlids...



## Groovylad (Dec 1, 2007)

These 2 cichlids came with the 90 Gallon I bought and am not sure what they are except for the second one which may be a Cynotilapia Afra Chewere...

1.









2.









Thank you for any assistance.

Groovylad


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

The second one is definitely a _Cynotilapia afra_ species, but I'm not 100% sure it's a Chewere just by looking at it. There are a couple of geographical locations that have _C. afra_ with similar color patterns so it makes it tougher to seperate them from one another. Did you buy it as Chewere or did you just look at some photos and make a guess?


----------



## Groovylad (Dec 1, 2007)

The previous owner thought it was a Cynotilapia Afra Chewere but wasn't positive. The markings on it will change where the front gets so dark that you can hardly see any of the bars... The first one though will stays light blue so far and only his bars will darken sometimes.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The second one could also be a Cynotilapia sp. Mbamba Chitende Island...

Any chance of a full profile shot?


----------



## Groovylad (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you Why_Spyder and Cichlidaholic for your help on this... Here is another picture of the cynotilapia afra:










Any idea what the first one may be also?

Thanks again,
Groovylad


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Here is a bad pic of my male Mbamba Chitende Island:










I don't think your guy has enough yellow on the dorsal and tail to be this one.


----------

